# 2 moulding questions



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone seen one like this before? I couldn't find it in my stock catalog so would think it's either no longer produced or was custom made. It was removed from a 100+ year old Indianapolis house. The measurements are 1-3/4" width with thicknesses 3/16" and 3/8" at either end of the profile. Which is top/bottom? I'll be using it to wrap a 1-3/4" edge table top made from framing lumber taken from the same house.:thumbsup:


----------



## fd cabinets (Aug 28, 2012)

If it over 100 years old if it wasn't a custom piece then it is now. If you know someone with a molder you can get cutters made for around $65 an inch. And if you don't let me know I got a guy who can.


----------



## fd cabinets (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry and the beads are down


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Fd cabinet said:


> If it over 100 years old if it wasn't a custom piece then it is now. If you know someone with a molder you can get cutters made for around $65 an inch. And if you don't let me know I got a guy who can.


It very well could've been a custom made piece now that you mention it. The house was Craftsman style and had all kinds of custom woodwork around the staircase. I don't know where this piece was in the house. It was 92" long and was mitered for an inside corner at one end. My guess would be a band molding because of the width.
Thanks for the offer on the cutter but there should be just enough of it to wrap the table top, as long as we don't have any bloopers to deal with.:smile:


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Fd cabinet said:


> Sorry and the beads are down


Thanks for the info-i'm not challenging you on this, but have to ask why down and not up? :blink:


----------



## CenCal_Sawyer (May 5, 2012)

That would be a custom piece, it does not match any standard profile in the modern moulding industry. Also it would be considered general purpose as neither edge seems to be 90 degrees or to have two complimentary angles to make it a crown. That being said it can go beads up or down depending on which direction you want to draw the eyes of the viewer. It is strictly a design preference.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

How much of the molding do you need? If you don't need much and you are handy with a grinder you could make the cutting knives yourself. Before I bought a shaper I used to make molding like that on a table saw with a cutter head like this one. Of course your molding being 1 3/4" wide you have to make two different sets of knives and run it twice. You can purchase jointer blades for a three wing cutter that are just square with no design on them. Then you can grind whatever design of molding you wish on them. 

Of course having the molding made with a molder or shaper is far better but sometimes not cost effective. Usually you need a couple of hundered feet of molding before its worth the expense.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use this moulding cutter, in a Craftsman cutter head, or in one available from Corob...like these. This cutter may get you close to what you want.









 







.


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Steve Neul said:


> How much of the molding do you need? If you don't need much and you are handy with a grinder you could make the cutting knives yourself. Before I bought a shaper I used to make molding like that on a table saw with a cutter head like this one. Of course your molding being 1 3/4" wide you have to make two different sets of knives and run it twice. You can purchase jointer blades for a three wing cutter that are just square with no design on them. Then you can grind whatever design of molding you wish on them.
> 
> Of course having the molding made with a molder or shaper is far better but sometimes not cost effective. Usually you need a couple of hundered feet of molding before its worth the expense.


 As stated earlier, the 92" will suffice for what i've planned to use it for , but i like that table saw setup you have. I'm interested in getting one for future use. Any idea what the price range would be for an 8-1/2" setup?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You have an 8 1/2" table saw?*



apprentice said:


> As stated earlier, the 92" will suffice for what i've planned to use it for , but i like that table saw setup you have. I'm interested in getting one for future use. Any idea what the price range would be for an 8-1/2" setup?


The molding heads fit on a 5/8" arbor ..... that's all that matters.
Check on EBay to find them: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-9...216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abb8711d0


There are many more than the one above....
Some "Buy it Now" around $25.00
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p4712.m570.l1313&_nkw=craftsman+molding+head&_sacat=0


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The molding cutter I have is about 40 years old so I can't begin to remember how much it cost. I did a google search and it looks like Sears may be in the process of discontinuing the cutter head. If your interested I would buy one soon and a bunch of blank blades. As best as I can tell with my bad internet the sets are running about $25.00 right now.


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

*You have an 8 1/2" table saw?*



woodnthings said:


> The molding heads fit on a 5/8" arbor ..... that's all that matters.
> Check on EBay to find them:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-9...216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abb8711d0


I'll check again, but i'm 90% sure it's an 8-1/2" model. Haven't used it much yet or changed the blade on it. If it turns out to be a 10", you won't hear me complain:smile: The current bid on ebay is $10.49 + 6.95 for shipping with 4 days and 4 hours till the auction ending. I'll add it to my watch list, but if what takes course as usually happens on the auctions, the bids really get rolling over the last 1/2 hour or so, i'll have to pass on it this time around. My guess is the price will be in the 3 digit range by closing.:huh: 
thanks for the info though


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

Steve Neul said:


> The molding cutter I have is about 40 years old so I can't begin to remember how much it cost. I did a google search and it looks like Sears may be in the process of discontinuing the cutter head. If your interested I would buy one soon and a bunch of blank blades. As best as I can tell with my bad internet the sets are running about $25.00 right now.


Thanks Steve, if your ever in need of selling it-you may have a possible buyer:smile:


----------



## apprentice (Mar 31, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> You could use this moulding cutter, in a Craftsman cutter head, or in one available from Corob...like these. This cutter may get you close to what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cutter head + 3 blades for $50.00 is looking pretty good assuming the quality is up to par, thanks http://corobcutters.com/mhk25moldingknifehead.aspx


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

apprentice said:


> cutter head + 3 blades for $50.00 is looking pretty good assuming the quality is up to par, thanks http://corobcutters.com/mhk25moldingknifehead.aspx


They have some cutters not offered with the Craftsman, and the ones I've tried have been OK.:yes:









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess before you get exited about the cutter head I should tell you its not the magic bullet it looks like. Because of the slower rpm of a table saw the cutter head doesn't cut as smooth as a router or shaper. Its kind of necessary to run the molding really slow, often multiple cuts to get a clean piece of molding. It will work and get the job done but if you ever needed to make a lot of molding it would probably cost more than its worth. After I bought a shaper, I pretty much retired the Sears cutterhead. Occasionally I will have a customer that needs small amount of molding and doesn't want to pay a great deal of money for tooling to have shaper knives made. In this situation I will make blades for a different Craftsman cutterhead that only uses one blade instead of three. The cutterhead with a single blade cuts really rough but there is only one knife to grind instead of a matching set of three.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Recheck EBay*



woodnthings said:


> The molding heads fit on a 5/8" arbor ..... that's all that matters.
> Check on EBay to find them:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-9...216?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abb8711d0


There are many more than the one above....
Some "Buy it Now" around $25.00.It looks a little worn, but...
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p4712.m570.l1313&_nkw=craftsman+molding+head&_sacat=0


----------

